# Fuente de corriente constante para iontoforesis



## guancho2002 (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola a todos, estoy con un tema que me tiene un poco mosqueado y ya no sé si es posible o es alguna locura mía. El tema es que he mirado por internet incluyendo este foro en busca de algo que se asemeje pero los resultados no han valido. Necesito una fuente que me proporcione unos 3 voltios a 2mA sea cual sea su carga, es decir, que dé lo mismo meterle una resistencia de 10ohm como una de 1Mohm y que mantenga los 2mA. He probado con el LM317 y calibrandolo para que me dé esas medidas, en cuanto le meto una carga de 1Mohm, se viene abajo. Lo estoy alimentando con una f.a. de 5V 15A. ¿Es posible esto? He probado con circuitos que son cargadores de bateria y no funciona.  
Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 5, 2008)

guancho2002 dijo:
			
		

> ... Necesito una fuente que me proporcione unos 3 voltios a 2mA sea cual sea su carga, es decir, que dé lo mismo meterle una resistencia de 10ohm como una de 1Mohm y que mantenga los 2mA.


Ejercicios: 
1: Leer que es la ley de ohm.
2: Calcular cual es la caida de tension en una resistencia de 1Meg por la que circulan 2mA
3: Reflexionar sobre que es lo que realmente necesitas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 5, 2008)

Tu mismo te has contestado, es imposible y como dice Eduardo aplica ohm.

V=R*I si tienes V y I constante obligatoriamente R sera....

No es un problema tecnológico sino de concepto.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 5, 2008)

Hablando en cristiano, como dice Eduardo y Tiopepe123, necesitas 2000V para conseguir 2mA en una resistencia de 1Mohm.

Si realmente es eso lo que deseas se puede realizar, pero seria conveniente de que recapacitaras, o bien explica exactamente para que es ese circuito.


----------



## guancho2002 (Ago 5, 2008)

Gracias por contestar todos tan rápidamente. Lo de la ley de ohm lo tengo claro desde hace muchos años y es por eso el porqué planteo este problema. No sé si esto se hace con algún op en modo comparador o como sea pero el resultado tendría que ser el que os planteo, es decir, que el circuito detecte esa caida y aumente automáticamente la tensión para llegar a esos 2mA. El circuito es para hacer unas pruebas de iontoforesis, es decir, tenemos dos electrodos que colocamos separados por el que tiene que circular 3v y 2mA pero como al aplicarlo al cuerpo la resistencia es variable, pues ahí el que el circuito se regulase automaticamente. Alguna ayudilla?
Gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 5, 2008)

respondo a todos, eh fabricado para varias companias electroquimicas fuentes de laboratorio para iontoforesis, mas precisamente para corridas de gel, donde la tension maxima requerida por el ensayo es de 650Vcc y la corriente debe ser constante entre 1 y 125mA ajustable, para ello he hecho una fuente conmutada de alta tension con 2 lazos de realimentacion, quiza este señor necesite mas tension o menos. no lo se. 
quiza deba ponerle limites conocidos a lo que necesita.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 5, 2008)

Puedes emplear este circuito





Funcionamiento:

Rs produce tensión según la corriente que la atraviese 
Cuando dicha tensión supera los 0.6-0.7V se activa el transistor Q1, dando corriente a R6. 
Cuanto más sube la tensión en R6, menos conduce Q2, llegando a un equilibrio (por realimentación negativa).

Tienes que realizar una fuente de alta tension, como ya te comentaron sobre 600v y calcular la resistencia Rs  para 2mA, y buscar transistores que soporten 600v.


----------



## guancho2002 (Ago 5, 2008)

perdona hazard, no me dí cuenta. En un principio con 3V y 2mA sería bastante pero como la resistencia del cuerpo varía en función de muchos factores pues... tomemos como valor medio 10k.
Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito te puede dar una idea.
Solo que vas a tener que usar un transistor que soporte un alto voltaje.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 28, 2008)

Amigo guancho2002, te adjunto un circuito para la limitación del flujo de corriente que he utilizado en fuentes de poder de baja tensió pero, cómo podrás darte cuenta, el circuito de lectura y limitación está separado galvánicamente del resto y, por lo tanto, no debería haber ningún problema con la tensión real de la fuente. Sólo deberían de tomarse previsiones con respecto del nivel de aislamiento del transformador.

Espero te pueda ser útil. Saludos:


----------



## harrymera (Mar 18, 2010)

guancho2002 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar todos tan rápidamente. Lo de la ley de ohm lo tengo claro desde hace muchos años y es por eso el porqué planteo este problema. No sé si esto se hace con algún op en modo comparador o como sea pero el resultado tendría que ser el que os planteo, es decir, que el circuito detecte esa caida y aumente automáticamente la tensión para llegar a esos 2mA. El circuito es para hacer unas pruebas de iontoforesis, es decir, tenemos dos electrodos que colocamos separados por el que tiene que circular 3v y 2mA pero como al aplicarlo al cuerpo la resistencia es variable, pues ahí el que el circuito se regulase automaticamente. Alguna ayudilla?
> Gracias.


Guancho: La iontoforesis es un procedimiento que se lleva a cabo colocando dos electrodos sobre la piel de una persona para lograr la penetracion de una sustancia disuelta en iones. Usualmente esto se hace a nivel facial (en ese caso la corriente varia entre o-1 ma) o a nivel corporal (corriente entre 0-10 ma). Para eso debes tener en cuenta las variaciones de la resistencia del cuerpo humano, pero usualmente se puede asignar un valor promedio entre 2.5 y 3.0 k-ohmios. Con esto ya puedes calcular tu circuito y no necesitaras utilizar voltajes demasiado altos. Por cierto donde vives?
Las normas también aplican a mism mensajes@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 9, 2014)

Hola, buenas.

He diseñado el siguiente circuito para intensidad constante:



El cual da a la salida (a través de la resistencia R4) una intensidad de valor

I ≈ Vcc*(R3/(R2+R3))*1/R1

En este caso concreto

I ≈ 2,5 mA

Si analizáis el circuito veréis que se obtiene esa expresión. Pero a la hora del montaje no obtengo intensidad alguna a la salida. ¿Alguien sabe lo que puede ser?

A la hora de simular, obtengo valores de aproximadamente 2,5 mA ponga la carga que ponga (salvo para cargas muy elevadas, donde la intensidad a la salida se anula prácticamente). En el caso real he empleado también una resistencia de 120 ohms y aún así no obtengo intensidad alguna.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 10, 2014)

Perdon, yo estoy mal o para que por tu resistencia de 800.000 ohms circulen 2,5ma necesitas 2000V de vcc?


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 10, 2014)

vale, perdon, ahi deberia poner 120 ohms DD lo cambie para una prueba


----------

